

Rate my startup: Quivee.com - ChrisatQuivee

Clickable http://Quivee.com<p>Trying to simplify the job search process.  Would love to know what you think!
======
keiferski
I run a naming service, and I'm writing a book about naming startups, so I can
help you the most on that topic:

I'm confused as to the name. Unless I'm missing a job/career/search reference,
it just sounds like a random web 2.0 name to me. You're definitely going to
have problems with communicating it (on the phone, in person, etc.) as well as
just general forgetfulness due to the vagueness of it.

\--

As for the site in general:

\- design looks solid, although the black bar at the top is a little too tall

\- the headings near the bottom could be more descriptive; "It just works"
doesn't really tell me that it reads all job links. Likewise for "Arrive in
Style." "Google Maps Integration" might work better.

\- I'm unclear on this: can I search for jobs through your site, or do I add
links from other job sites to Quivee to manage it?

Other than that, I'm intrigued. Good luck!

~~~
27182818284
The name is pretty confusing for me too.

------
orangethirty
The service seems very useful, and executed well. The name sucks. I don't know
how to pronounce it.

------
WesleyThurner
Looks great, is there a cost involved?

Not sure on the name, though?

------
musiic703
I don't see why a name matters so much. Unless it sounds super a like to
another company name. Google makes no sense yet their big.

------
s3n
Clickable: <http://Quivee.com>

------
dave_sid
I like the idea. Yeah the name is a little easy to forget.

